

Torrent Client in Ruby - DrinkWater
https://github.com/willchapin/RubyTorrent

======
IceyEC
Any chance of a readme? I've thought about working on a torrent client in Ruby
before but never gotten around to it so I'm interested in seeing where this
goes.

